# 1970 john deere 400 backhoe



## Dustin (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a jd 400 non turbo the engine shot the rods thru the block I was wondering if someone could help me I found an engine from a d4 but is turbo will this engine work also was told I could find and engine from an air compressor any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## usbaghdaddy (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a 1972 JD310 loader backhoe. Did you ever find any info on other engines that could be put in these machines?


----------

